# Forearm splints?



## oldskool954 (Apr 17, 2013)

I think I got this shit I get serious pain from str8 bar curls right when I put the bar down. Both arms more so in right. If I do isolation type curls I'm ok but w bar sumtimes and always str8 bar kills my forearms when I put the weight down. Anyone got any ideas on how to deal with this?


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Apr 17, 2013)

I've had these in the past, usually notice them when my forearms are getting overtrained..  I work in the oilfield so they take a double beating.   


its also easy to overtrain your right forearm when on masteron..


----------



## I bench 135x5 (Apr 17, 2013)

oldskool954 said:


> I think I got this shit I get serious pain from str8 bar curls right when I put the bar down. Both arms more so in right. If I do isolation type curls I'm ok but w bar sumtimes and always str8 bar kills my forearms when I put the weight down. Anyone got any ideas on how to deal with this?



Old i have that exact problem. Its only with straight bar. I never do straight bar barbell curls. I always use the preacher bar. It helps a shit ton. IF you want to use the barbell then wrap your forearms really tightly with tape for the exercises. It helped me.  

The pain used to be unbearable for me. Also what you can do is curl your wrists up to the forearms when you grip the bar, it relieves the pressure as well.

Hope this helps


----------



## oldskool954 (Apr 17, 2013)

I bench 135x5 said:


> Old i have that exact problem. Its only with straight bar. I never do straight bar barbell curls. I always use the preacher bar. It helps a shit ton. IF you want to use the barbell then wrap your forearms really tightly with tape for the exercises. It helped me.
> 
> The pain used to be unbearable for me. Also what you can do is curl your wrists up to the forearms when you grip the bar, it relieves the pressure as well.
> 
> Hope this helps



Cool man! Thanks bro! That sounds like a good thing to try.


----------



## Georgia (Apr 17, 2013)

Is it on the side of your wrists? I got the same problem. Can do hammer curls and EZ curl bar but the straight bar is so painful I can barely lift the 45 by itself straight up and down


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 17, 2013)

You need to be stretching your forearms out.  You need to relieve the tension in them first though. Some sort of massage would help, then stretch.


----------



## Georgia (Apr 17, 2013)

EDIT: Started using Inzer wrist wraps...really tight...helps a ton to ease the stress on the wrists


----------



## DF (Apr 17, 2013)

I had these on my first cycle 25 or so years ago.  It was damn painful too.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Apr 17, 2013)

I get them too. That's why I don't use straight bb for curls anymore I only use db's and ex bar curls.


----------



## Dtownry (Apr 18, 2013)

Don't do curls. That will fix the problem.


----------



## oldskool954 (Apr 18, 2013)

Dtownry said:


> Don't do curls. That will fix the problem.



Ha ha funny I wish I didn't have to but bis and tris are my hardest muscles to get to grow I have no choice.


----------

